# 2 cats in Somerset needs rehoming URGENT



## brian51uk (Dec 9, 2012)

homing of 2 x cats urgently required, loving homes only, FREE, genuine reason as my daughter has left the local area (due to expartner abuse) and her landlord of new property says that no pets are allowed, need to find homes urgently, cat 1 = black and white feet called socks (male), cat 2 = ginger and white called patch (female), both cats are about 4 yrs old and both been neautered either both go together or seperately. location in weston-super-mare, somerset.

rspca and other animal rescue shelters are full

I appeal to any cat lovers out there to help save these cats from the death sentence by vets and help give these cats a saved life, time is ticking away as the keys of this property need handing back as already on borrowed time.

anyone please give these cats a saved life and loving home - thankyou


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, This is so sad, i sadly have very limited space but i am willing to squeeze them into rescue if it comes to it.
you would need to travel to oxfordshire though or if you can rehome from where they are already i can place them on my website...i understand time is urgent though.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a shame she couldn't find a new property that does allow cats - there must be some out there


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Could she try negotiating with her landlord, perhaps by paying more damage deposit? It does sometimes work, it helped a local lady keep her cat recently.

I say this as the vast majority of rescues are full right now, & it may help her keep the cats, pets can be an important source of comfort & 'normality' for those fleeing domestic violence.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know, i would be tempted to just take them with me and hide them if the landlord comes round, poor cats dont deserve to be pts just because of a house move.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> I know, i would be tempted to just take them with me and hide them if the landlord comes round, poor cats dont deserve to be pts just because of a house move.


But if DV is involved, it's more than just a house move, it can be a life or death situation & was probably a snap decision 

I think in general something needs to be done about landlords not allowing pets, I appreciate not everyone is a 'pet person' & that tenants pets may cause damage, but the number of animals rehomed or handed into rescue because of the lack of flexibility of landlords is staggering


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i agree with you, if its just the case of the furniture getting scratched or damaged covers are great or put into storage...i hope they manage to keep the cats.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

my brother is having problems finding a landlord that will allow him to take their old dog with them. my friend has had to give her cats away last week because the council have given her 7 days to get rid or get out!! one of them was tabitha's kitten that was dumped with her - she came straight back to us. we did say we would take the other but she had given her to someone else already - not a great home in my opinion but nothing i can do about it
it's any wonder animal rescues are so full. rented accomodation is becoming more and more difficult to get that will allow animals


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

cats galore said:


> my brother is having problems finding a landlord that will allow him to take their old dog with them. my friend has had to give her cats away last week because the council have given her 7 days to get rid or get out!! one of them was tabitha's kitten that was dumped with her - she came straight back to us. we did say we would take the other but she had given her to someone else already - not a great home in my opinion but nothing i can do about it
> it's any wonder animal rescues are so full. rented accomodation is becoming more and more difficult to get that will allow animals


The law really needs to change on this!!! 

I know the property belongs to the landlord so he can say what he likes, but I think there should be a law saying that if a landlord rents out his property, he can't just refuse pets for no reason (i.e. he should have to accept a slightly higher deposit for damage, or state a limit for how many cats/dogs, up to 4 perhaps) but they should NOT be allowed to refuse pets unless that particular pet causes lasting and expensive damage!!! That would be my proposal, anyway! :glare:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Why can't the OP taken them on


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hi, This is so sad, i sadly have very limited space but i am willing to squeeze them into rescue if it comes to it.
> you would need to travel to oxfordshire though or if you can rehome from where they are already i can place them on my website...i understand time is urgent though.


Thanks for accepting to help as last resort. I can´t imagine them being pts just because no one comes forward. Let me look for those people looking for cats, I thought I read a few this week,


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Brian-is the new property furnished or unfurnished? Obviously the potential for damage is more so if furniture etc is involved but if the latter then it's more likely landlord will be open to negotiation if for instance your daughter offered to pay a higher deposit as this is normally how it works! So I'd approach them again, explaining the circumstances more fully and extolling how good the cats are! .

As a landlady myself ( who accepts cats! ) I've found children cause more damage than cats!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

are these two still in danger


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Why can't the OP taken them on


I was thinking exactly the same thing. It was a very emotive appeal, bordering on emotional blackmail. Surely the op could take them temporarily - why would a stranger be impelled to take his daughters cats when he won't.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i am more worried that 2 perfectly healthy cats will be pts if a home isnt found. i would hope a vet would refuse to do this but its such a shame if they do.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

so many vets just do it we got lucky recently with a vet contacting us about a similar situation luckily he refused to do it


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> i am more worried that 2 perfectly healthy cats will be pts if a home isnt found. i would hope a vet would refuse to do this but its such a shame if they do.


Completely agree. Most vet would refuse to do this-usually they ask to sign them over. I know one vet whose cats (all) are ones clients wanted to PTS for one reason or another. I should add that in the vet community Christmas is a very common time for these type of requests!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. It was a very emotive appeal, bordering on emotional blackmail. Surely the op could take them temporarily - why would a stranger be impelled to take his daughters cats when he won't.


Emotional blackmail is just what I was thinking. Seems to happen a lot on here.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Brian-is the new property furnished or unfurnished? Obviously the potential for damage is more so if furniture etc is involved but if the latter then it's more likely landlord will be open to negotiation if for instance your daughter offered to pay a higher deposit as this is normally how it works! So I'd approach them again, explaining the circumstances more fully and extolling how good the cats are! .
> 
> As a landlady myself ( who accepts cats! ) I've found children cause more damage than cats!


I feed cats for several friends when they go away and their homes are normally immaculate, those with small children, as you say, less so with crayon scribbles on the walls and dinner spills on the white settee. Cats do little if no damage. But as you say, money is an incentive, and if the owner can afford to offer a good sum she might well be OK.
At my son's school, all parents paid a damage deposit when the boys started. Any damage or lost books etc. added to next term's school fees. It worked well.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Add those (coloured) soft-drink spillages on the carpet and soft-furnishings! I was amazed once. when helping a relative get her rental place ready for new tenants to discover the former ones hadn't even bothered to wash ( coke stains) the removable loose covers!

Anyway, I digress. OP, I know this may be difficult or not even be applicable if the former dwelling wasn't rented, but it would also help if the previous landlord could furnish a reference to say how well-behaved the cats were! Sometimes owners just need to think and be made to realise that blanket policies need to be altered from time to time according to the individual circumstances!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgot to mention, in addition it's difficult to procure tenants around this time of year so this should add more leverage to your daughter's negotiating position, as well!


----------

